# How to see what is uploaded/downloaded from my samba/ssh ser

## rado3105

Is possible to see in some log file or...any program downloaded and uplaoded data from various users to my server, using ssh, samba?

For downloaded/uploaded data I have vnstat, but I would like to also see what is uploaded(name of file) and what is downloaded, also which ip is downloading what. Thanks. I dont mean smbstatus, but something I can see later.

----------

## malern

ssh doesn't transfer files itself, it's the protocols on top of ssh that do the transferring e.g scp, sftp, rsync, "cat > file", etc. There's so many different ways that it could be done that it'd be impossible to log them all.

For samba you should be able to find the information in /var/log/samba. Someone else might know some good tools for parsing that information into a more useful format.

----------

## rado3105

It is sftp. In /var/log/samba there is nothing related to user. Is there any tool to monitor and log this?

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

I think netwatch can split up the traffic into the different protocols, but I am not sure. Maybe you should have a look at it...

WooD

----------

